
Is Groupon The Next Google? - bgraves
http://www.evanmiller.org/is-groupon-the-next-google.html
======
bgraves
Great article from Evan Miller. Golden Football
[<http://www.evanmiller.org/golden-football.html>] is another good read about
Groupon.

"Groupon is onto something big, and I think in a few years we can expect them
to break into some large and unexpected markets." Namely: Small-business
financing, Popular music concerts, Popular music recordings, and Online
dating.

~~~
asimecs
Can you explain more about these unexpected markets?

~~~
bgraves
Just click through to the article I linked. Even goes into much more detail
and I intentionally did not repost that information here.

